

Which new language to learn? - alixander

I want to pick up a new language. My question is, how do I know which one will turn out to be valuable or here to stay? There&#x27;s quite a few to choose from -- Julia, D, Go, etc --, so I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any recommendations? I mostly do web dev by the way.
======
alixander
Also Haskell is another option I was thinking about. I know C, Java,
Javascript and Python. Node and Django are what I use. The language doesn't
have to relate to web dev, I'm just interested in seeing how and where I could
benefit from using a new language by learning one.

~~~
dllthomas
Haskell's good. I might recommend an ML first as a smaller step (type system
much like Haskell's, mostly similar design patterns, but tackle pervasive
laziness later...). YMMV, of course.

------
keithwarren
Do you know any c based languages like C itself, C++, objective-C, c#? Any of
those would be good to learn.

But you are asking the wrong questions. It is almost never the language that
matters, it is the framework.

As a webdev, Rails or NodeJS would be good. Meteor is getting more and more
interesting and if you want to stay employed and well paid for the next 20
years knowing asp.net would not hurt.

------
dllthomas
What languages do you know? There's value to sampling a number of points in
the space, whether or not they're "here to stay" (though of course, languages
"here to stay" will have additional perks).

------
zoowar
If you want to do number crunching, julia, otherwise avoid it. There are just
too many oddities that, imo, will limit it's acceptance as a general purpose
programming language.

